# NCEES problem 524 and 526



## Aerofrank (Apr 10, 2012)

Would like an explanation regarding NCEES problems 524 and 526. They are somewhat related. I can't seem to find any imformation on how to solve these two problems, with regards to the transfomer nameplate. NCEES doesn't explain the solution in detail. Please provide help as to where I can find imformation (textbook or web documentation) related to these two problems. Thank you for your time and patience.

AeroFrank

.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 10, 2012)

For problem 526, try here.

Problem 524 is here.


----------

